# 2.6.34-r2 e realtek rtl8192se

## 0pipe0

ragazzi non riesco a capire il problema compilando il driver in questione... incompatibilità con il kernel?

```

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r2'

  CC [M]  /home/pipe/Desktop/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0017.0507.2010/HAL/rtl8192/rtl_core.o

/home/pipe/Desktop/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0017.0507.2010/HAL/rtl8192/rtl_core.c: In function 'rtl8192_pci_probe':

/home/pipe/Desktop/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0017.0507.2010/HAL/rtl8192/rtl_core.c:5539: error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'wireless_handlers'

make[2]: *** [/home/pipe/Desktop/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0017.0507.2010/HAL/rtl8192/rtl_core.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/home/pipe/Desktop/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0017.0507.2010/HAL/rtl8192] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

oppure ancora il mio make.conf?

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

# CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

# CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

# CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

# USE="mmx sse sse2"

##--------------------------CONFIG PER ARCHITETTURA--------------------------##

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -pipe -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fstrength-reduce -fexpensive-optimizations -finline-functions -funroll-loops -foptimize-register-move"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

FEATURES="sandbox parallel-fetch distcc ccache"

##-----------------------------CONFIG PER PORTAGE----------------------------##

PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/var/tmp

PORTDIR=/usr/portage

DISTDIR=/usr/portage/distfiles

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

PORT_LOGDIR=/elogs

##-----------------------------CONFIG PER INPUT----------------------------##

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel loopback virmidi"

LANGUAGE="it"

LINGUAS="it"

CAMERAS="canon ptp2"

##-----------------------------CONFIG PER MIRRORS----------------------------##

##GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/"

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="rsync://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

##-------------------------VARIABILI USE FLAG--------------------------------##

USE="battstat distcc ccache digitalradio udev tools hal offensive win32codecs policykit eds gstreamer selinux webkit java -cdr -dvdr compiz emerald -bluetooth busybox ntfs fat fuse device-mapper gdu automount custom-optimization dhcpcd -perl secure-delete 64bit nsplugin templates truetype autoipd imlib esd utils consolekit gnutls extras cups -ipv6 ssl sqlite -qt3 qt4 gtk2 gtk atm wifi zeroconf sockets socks5 curl networkmanager avahi readline xcomposite dri xorg libcaca opengl unicode -emacs subversion x11 X xml jack gdbm smp posix nptl lm_sensors hddtemp mmx sse sse2 cvs -apm objc objc++ objc-gc bash-completion acpi dbus gdu threads soap symlink usb sensord"

##-----------------------------OPZIONI PER PORTAGE----------------------------##

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--deep --ask -v"

CACHE_SIZE="2G"

DISTCC_DIR="${PORTAGE_TMPDIR}/.distcc"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

#source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

# PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save mail"

# INSTALL_MASK=""

CCACHE_DIR=/usr/bin/ccache

# GNOME_CFLAGS

```

----------

## 0pipe0

a quanto ho capito mi sa che non esiste più un config nel nuovo kernel, infatti mi dice " 'struct net_device' has no member named 'wireless_handlers' "

----------

## oRDeX

secondo me quel driver che cerchi di compilare è vecchio o non è ancora stato aggiornato per la versione del kernel che tu stai utilizzando...quindi o scarichi un nuovo driver o usi un kernel più vecchio.

Ma quel driver non è nel kernel?

----------

## 0pipe0

no non c'è ... e mi sa che è pure recente... la scheda wifi è questa (lspci -v):

```

05:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8172 (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8172

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 255

   I/O ports at 2000 [disabled] [size=256]

   Memory at f0100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 88-55-22-fe-ff-4c-e0-00

```

----------

## kimotori

Scusami tanto ma ho provato anche io e mi sembra, sempre se la connessione non cada, che ti stia scrivendo adesso su una scheda wifi rtl8192se

Se dovessi aver problemi ti suggerisco di scaricarti i driver dal sito 

http://218.210.127.131/search/default.aspx?keyword=8192

dentro il pachetto c'è la directory driver, dentro driver c'è un file da decomprimere, decomprimilo, entra dentro quest' ultima directory, fai un bel make && make install et voilà le schede e le usb rtl fungono!!!  :Smile: 

Solo ora mi accorgo... nel topic chiedi una 8192se mentre il tuo lspci ---> Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8172

La procedura descritta è da verificare con la 8172.

Indi... Prova!

----------

## allxsan

 *kimotori wrote:*   

> Scusami tanto ma ho provato anche io e mi sembra, sempre se la connessione non cada, che ti stia scrivendo adesso su una scheda wifi rtl8192se
> 
> Se dovessi aver problemi ti suggerisco di scaricarti i driver dal sito 
> 
> http://218.210.127.131/search/default.aspx?keyword=8192
> ...

 

Io ho una RTL8192SU ( versione USB ), questo e' il quadro della situazione:

nei kernel recenti ci sono i driver ( anche se "staging" ) per l'intera serie 8192 ma, almeno con la mia, non funzionano. 

Nel senso che, una volta aggiunti i files del "firmware", la mia 8192SU viene attivata e trova anche diversi AP, ma non c'e' verso di ottenere la connessione. Ho provato anche con varie distribuzioni e versioni del kernel, anche con "compat-wireless" piu' recenti, che comunque non manomettono le 8192, mai connesso, neppure stando ad un metro dal mio AP.

Usando i driver di Realtek, che non richiedono neppure i files "firmware", la connessione funziona e la procedura di autenticazione e' velocissima, ma ci sono due problemi :

1) con qualsiasi distribuzione in versione 64bit il driver viene compilato ma, appena caricato il modulo, il sistema va in crash totale.

Schermo NERO con ""block-num e caps-lock" lampeggianti. 

Dopo aver effettuato decine di tentativi inutili, sono stato costretto a passare una macchina sotto OS 32bit, mentre su un'altra macchina sono tornato ad una vecchia Ralink RT73USB

2) il driver Realtek sembra non essere in grado di dialogare in modo del tutto corretto con il sistema, per cui si connette al volo ma poi ci sono problemi con varie "utility". Per esempio, l'applet "netspeed" non rileva il minimo traffico, mentre NetworkManager e WICD indicano una potenza di segnale pari al 10%. Ovviamente e' indicazione totalmente "sballata", sono mediamente a pochi metri dall'AP e senza muri da oltrepassare. 

Una cosa "buffa" e' che i driver "staging" del kernel indicano percentuali molto piu' attendibili ( 85/90% ) e, esattamente come quando si usano i driver Realtek in Windows 7, tale percentuale sembra essere spaventosamente oscillante, come se la periferica fosse "ubriaca e bacollante"..cosi' la si vede passare continuamente da 5% a 90%.

----------

## karagul

 *Quote:*   

> secondo me quel driver che cerchi di compilare è vecchio o non è ancora stato aggiornato per la versione del kernel che tu stai utilizzando

 

In realtà ho dato un'occhiata al codice del kernel, il problema è solo il tuo kernel config, manca infatti la voce WIRELESS_EXT che viene abilitata da alcuni driver.

Per risolvere il tuo problema basta che selezioni come modulo un driver wireless anche se non lo usi, ad esempio uno degli staging driver realtek nella sezione device drivers --> staging.

Ricompila il kernel, poi vedrai che facendo make funziona tutto  :Smile: 

----------

